# con que puedo reemplazar el cd4017 en el multisim



## mariano T (Jul 10, 2011)

buenas noches, les cuento
estoy simulando el circuito  antiplagas de pablin  en el multisim y no pude encontrar el    integrado CD4017. alguien sabe con que lo puedo reemplazar para simular el circuito o si existe alguna forma de hacer el integrado?  

muchas gracias y espero respuesta, o mas facil aun
alguien iso el circuito este de pablin? funciona?
gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 10, 2011)

mariano T dijo:


> buenas noches, les cuento
> estoy simulando el circuito  antiplagas de pablin  en el multisim y no pude encontrar el    integrado CD4017. alguien sabe con que lo puedo reemplazar para simular el circuito o si existe alguna forma de hacer el integrado?




En Multisim si esta el CD4017



> muchas gracias y espero respuesta, o mas facil aun
> alguien iso el circuito este de pablin? funciona?
> gracias



Y cual seria ese circuito de Pablin


----------



## mariano T (Jul 11, 2011)

http://pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/varios/plaga1/index.htm

ese  es el circuito.


----------



## camarohero (Jul 11, 2011)

pues yo vi que Mr. Fogonazo publico ese esquema en un post acerca de una sirena
supongo que a su criterio si funciona
pero tambien he oido por ahi que nada de pablin funciona
sin ofender..
aunque a decir verdad yo no he hecho ningun circuito de pablin
suerte
y el 4017 si esta en multisim
pon 40017 en el buscador y aparece


----------



## VianiiSt (Sep 19, 2015)

Holaaa! Vi esta publicación ya que eh estado buscando como insertar un circuito integrado CD4007 y aún no encuentro como hacerlo, alguien podría ayudarme y decirme en que parte de las herramientas de multisim me puedo meter?

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 19, 2015)

VianiiSt dijo:


> Holaaa! Vi esta publicación ya que eh estado buscando como insertar un circuito integrado CD4007 y aún no encuentro como hacerlo, alguien podría ayudarme y decirme en que parte de las herramientas de multisim me puedo meter?
> 
> Gracias de antemano.



El *CD4007*  esta entre los IC´s de Multisim

¿ Estas seguro de que ese sea el código correcto ? 

En caso afirmativo: Lo puedes "Armar" con MOSFET´s Canal "N" y Canal "P" discretos y lo configuras como bloque.


----------



## VianiiSt (Sep 19, 2015)

Gracias por la información !
Encontré al  igual este archivo creo que se complementa lo suficiente  para poder hacerlo.

Saludos!


----------

